
Basics of Encryption and Ciphers - Thagor
http://malexandre.fr/2017/09/16/basics-of-encryption--ciphers/
======
schoen
A counterpoint could be

[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/2009/july/if-youre-typing-the-letters-a-e-s-into-your-code-youre-
doing-it-wrong/)

Basically, a question about this article and other articles in this vein is
who the audience is and what they feel they've learned. I think it's super-
great to encourage people to learn and experiment with this stuff, but there's
a risk of leading readers to the impression of "oh, that's how I add crypto to
my application" rather than "oh, now I know a little bit more about how crypto
works".

After hearing so much about risks of naive (and even expert) implementations
and application choices, I'd like to see introductory crypto articles separate
themselves more clearly and explicitly along these lines.

